# 2 good bucks. Same day!!



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

5x4








4x4








Pretty good day we had!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

VERY nice deer and great pics to boot! Good work fellas. :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great deer guys!!!

If you could just convince all the rest of the rubberheads to pass on those basket racks... and shoot more does for meat.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice bucks! Was it raining in the top picture? Or was he down bedded in the water?

Congrats!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice bucks!!


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

Great looking Buck Congrats to both of you


----------



## Jugglo (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice bucks! thats some good eatin! :beer:


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank guys!! He ran into a flooded corner of the field into some cattails and mud and laid down in it. thats why he looks to be all wet.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice bucks! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice bucks, what state are they from?


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

They are from South Dakota


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

those are some nice bucks guys. Great Job.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks like a couple of happy hunters.


----------



## NDJHG88 (Sep 29, 2008)

Great Bucks Guys. Looks like you had fun.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

awsome bucks guys


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Well done boys!
Burl


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats, both of them are pretty nice bucks


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice bucks. congrats :beer:


----------

